# Humorous Fishing Stories



## Hapiguy (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 31, 2021)

Caught himself a couple of beauties.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 31, 2021)

Give me half the fish, and tell my mom to let you live.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 31, 2021)

They were all this big!


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 31, 2021)

When I was about ten we went to Ft. Lauderdale and went deep sea fishing on my dad's friend's boat. Up on the captain's deck there was a little mutt dog. The reason for it was he would watch the bait moving along near the water's surface and when a fish approached the bait he would start barking to warn the anglers to brace themselves for a strike. We witnessed a man catch a sailfish that day. My eyes were as big as tennis balls.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 31, 2021)

"Give a man a fish and he eats for a day. Teach a man how to fish and he files for divorce."


----------



## jujube (Jan 31, 2021)

THE BASSATTITUDES, Chapter 14, verses 1-4:

Blessed are those who fish.

They riseth early in the morn when all else lieth in their beds.

They put out to sea in small boats of many colors and casteth their baits into the water with great hope in their souls.  Often the fish mock them greatly and they curseth their bad luck with great vigor.

When nightfall comes, they return to the bosom of their families, smelling strongly of brewed spirits and full of wondrous tales, but the truth is not in them.


----------



## Hapiguy (Jan 31, 2021)

This 18 foot shark must have been some catch when it was caught.  Sorry I can not make out the script of either the port, the date or the weight.  I would guess the weight at least 800 - 1,000 lbs and the year circa 1900.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 31, 2021)

Hapiguy said:


> View attachment 147197


. Funny!!!!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 31, 2021)

Hapiguy said:


> This 18 foot shark must have been some catch when it was caught.  Sorry I can not make out the script of either the port, the date or the weight.  I would guess the weight at least 800 - 1,000 lbs and the year circa 1900.
> 
> View attachment 147311


Here is more info on this catch. 

"_This great white shark, recorded as 18 feet (5.5 metres) long, was caught at Port Chalmers about 1900_".


----------



## Hapiguy (Jan 31, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Here is more info on this catch.
> 
> "_This great white shark, recorded as 18 feet (5.5 metres) long, was caught at Port Chalmers about 1900_".


Wow...you are quite the detective...thank you !!!  Port Chalmers NZ. Does your info source mention a date?

Great Whites can grow to 23 feet and weigh 5,000 lbs.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 31, 2021)

Hapiguy said:


> Wow...you are quite the detective...thank you !!!  Port Chalmers NZ. Does your info source mention a date?
> 
> Great Whites can grow to 23 feet and weigh 5,000 lbs.


No specific date, Hapi, just around 1900.

In my search for info on the image you posted, I happened across another catch in and around the 40's, of a great white that was supposedly 21' in length, and weighed in at 7,100 lbs.

I may be wrong, and I'm starting to get tired (bedtime), but it seems to me that an Australian shark hunter by the name of Vic Hislop, landed a great white of much bigger proportions in the 80's.

I'll see what I can find on it tomorrow.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 31, 2021)

One interesting tidbit I just found,

According to the Canadian Shark Research Center, the world’s largest accurately measured great white was 20 feet (6.1 meters) in length. This was a female caught in 1988 at Canada’s Prince Edward Island.


----------



## Hapiguy (Jan 31, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> No specific date, Hapi, just around 1900.
> 
> In my search for info on the image you posted, I happened across another catch in and around the 40's, of a great white that was supposedly 21' in length, and weighed in at 7,100 lbs.
> 
> ...


That's terrific.  Sweet dreams and thank you


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 1, 2021)

Hapiguy said:


> That's terrific.  Sweet dreams and thank you


Didn't mean to vacate so abruptly last night, but I was beginning to see double.


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 1, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Didn't mean to vacate so abruptly last night, but I was beginning to see double.


I've been told to never argue with the sandman


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 1, 2021)

Hapiguy said:


> I've been told to never argue with the sandman


ROFLMAO!

I'm with you on that, Hapi!

I've tried and tried and all I get is cranky.


----------



## Chet (Feb 1, 2021)

Fishing with my GF at the time in my boat, it was a high sky, clear blue day and I didn't expect the fish to be biting, so I stretched out in the seat and tried to nap. My GF, not blessed with my fishing knowledge continued to fish and caught a 20 inch bass.


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 1, 2021)

Chet said:


> Fishing with my GF at the time in my boat, it was a high sky, clear blue day and I didn't expect the fish to be biting, so I stretched out in the seat and tried to nap. My GF, not blessed with my fishing knowledge continued to fish and caught a 20 inch bass.


Yup...and most probably if you are like me, had you not napped you may have been skunked that day.


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 17, 2021)

A guy was telling his friend about a dream. "I was out on the river in my boat fishing and I looked down and there was Marilyn Monroe laying completely naked in the boat". His friend says "Wow, how did it go?"

"Fantastic, I caught a ten pound salmon!"


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 17, 2021)

You might have seen these before


----------

